# 49 pounder-Tappan, 8/23



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=2141


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Awesome fish, bet he was surprised when he got that one in.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Great Flathead!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Yea!!!

Now we are talking  

Maybe the gray panities have it timed about right again


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

That makes a 49, a 52, and a 55 over the three day period from Saturday through Monday. Wish I had pics of the other two but they took them to the Marina.


----------



## Bassmastr (Jun 8, 2004)

Nice flathead!! Sounds like you guys got the monsters to bite. What is your favorite bait for flatties???


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Bassmaster



> What is your favorite bait for flatties???


I can answer that one. Coreys favorite flathead bait is Vibe-Es     










Especially if he is using a new St Croix rod


----------

